# Curbside pickup



## Ronni (Apr 4, 2020)

Since so many stores have closed for inside visits but are still trying to stay in business, they’re offering curbside pickup. You call I’m your order and they prepare it and then bring it out.

I’ve done a it of this but my daughter Paige has done it for everything from restaurant food to Michaels craft store orders!

is this service offered in your area and have you taken advantage of it?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)

Absolutely. If I can't get a close enough delivery slot from my supermarket, I'll drive over and they load my trunk. Everything was done online, so I don't even have to open my window.

I have to get a few things from Walmart soon; will do the same thing.

Groceries were often delivered when we were babies. Many moms did not have their own cars in those days.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 4, 2020)

My daughter and I have been doing this for a long time.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Absolutely. If I can't get a close enough delivery slot from my supermarket, I'll drive over and they load my trunk. Everything was done online, so I don't even have to open my window.
> 
> I have to get a few things from Walmart soon; will do the same thing.
> 
> Groceries were often delivered when we were babies. Many moms did not have their own cars in those days.


Before the virus I would order my groceries online from Walmart and pick them up the next day.  Our Walmarts no longer offer this service due to product outages and personnel shortages. I can order from the Walmart online site and am able to get my dog food and a few other things shipped to my door.  This would be the perfect time to be able to pick up my groceries rather than go into the store.  A couple of days ago they allowed 40% of the fire code capacity on the number of people who could be in stores at the same time.  Tomorrow it is dropping to 20% capacity.


----------



## bingo (Apr 7, 2020)

we used it for first time. Wal-Mart....next day pick up...i like it


----------



## Gaer (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't even have food delivery in good times.  No restaurant delivery.  I drive 25 miles to shop at a grocery.  
Lately, I've been wondering why I'm in New Mexico?  I should pack up and go back to Alaska.  Well, They don't have food delivery either but at least you feel ALIVE!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2020)

We ordered from the Texas Roadhouse restaurant, ordered and paid online, and they brought the bag out to my car.  The other time was not curbside, but ordered online from Sam's Club and picked it up at the exit door, only one other person nearby, but kept distance.  Man behind counter had mask and gloves, it went well, but I really would have preferred that they came to the car.  Everything else I've ordered was no contact delivery to my house.

The supermarkets by me have curbside, but I haven't tried it.  Expect a no contact delivery tomorrow from Kroger.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I don't even have food delivery in good times.  No restaurant delivery.  I drive 25 miles to shop at a grocery.
> Lately, I've been wondering why I'm in New Mexico?  I should pack up and go back to Alaska.  Well, They don't have food delivery either but at least you feel ALIVE!


Why would you feel more alive in Alaska than New Mexico?


----------



## Gaer (Apr 10, 2020)

Have you ever been to Alaska? Not on a cruise, I mean, go out in the bush and placer mine, see the behind the scenes of cold, dingy bars, the friendliness of the people?  If you pull you vehicle over to look at your engine, there is suddenly a dozen people there to help with whatever!There's something WILD and UNTAMED IN THE AIR! You walk outdoors and you want to go adventuring!  There's an ALIVENESS you can't find in another place! My words don't capture it. You FEEL like it's 1890! SKAGWAY!  I drove into Skagway and I never wanted to leave! My Mother and my kids brought me back to the lower 48. because they missed me. I wish I could describe so you would understand, but there is a MAGIC in the air! an excitement! Men arn't soft and placid.  They're REAL MEN!  They take care of business! The have a rough, rugged spirit!  (not the ones on T.V.) I'm not talking Anchorage.  Anchorage is like a suburb of Seattle.  Fairbanks, Barrows, out in the sticks.  You against the elements.  You see 5th graders walking to school with rifles over their shoulder. turkey bowling on the sidewalks, grocery shopping?  A lady playing a grand piano as you walk in the store.  Surprises everywhere.  Moose walking in front of your house.  Bald Eagles across the street.  Drive to a logging camp and watch whales in the ocean.  Sorry I'm going on and on but it's truly magical!  New Mexico?  Nice weather but I'm misplaced.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2020)

Sounds like you should indeed consider moving back to the rugged land you love so well.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Absolutely. If I can't get a close enough delivery slot from my supermarket, I'll drive over and they load my trunk. Everything was done online, so I don't even have to open my window.
> 
> I have to get a few things from Walmart soon; will do the same thing.
> 
> Groceries were often delivered when we were babies. Many moms did not have their own cars in those days.


Yes, indeed. There was a time when all groceries were delivered. When I lived in Ireland, I was able to go the supermarket first, select my groceries and then get on with the rest of my shopping. When I arrived home, my box of groceries would be sitting on the doorstep.


----------



## chic (Apr 10, 2020)

No, I'm not. I prefer getting outside and I sure don't want any strangers handling my food. Not in the best of times, but especially not now. I enjoy shopping, but since all the stores are closed, grocery and drugstore shopping has become an event. 

I can't stay in. I just can't.


----------



## Knight (Apr 10, 2020)

Food or anything delivered is considered safe? Why?  Why risk the possibility of having the virus delivered? 

https://www.economist.com/graphic-d...oronavirus-survive-on-surfaces-and-in-the-air


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

Some restaurants say in their ads that the food comes right out of the oven and is not touched afterwards. Touching probably isn't as concerning as the preparers sneezing or coughing on it. I seldom eat out (I may get Chinese takeout once in a while or go out to lunch with a friend once or twice a year), but I am definitely NOT getting ANY service prepared food by ANY MEANS (pick up or delivery) these days.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 10, 2020)

Knight said:


> Food or anything delivered is considered safe? Why?  Why risk the possibility of having the virus delivered?
> 
> https://www.economist.com/graphic-d...oronavirus-survive-on-surfaces-and-in-the-air


My neighbor is shopping for me and leaving it on my patio - I then take the WHO recipe disinfectant and spray everything and let it sit for at least 15 minutes.  So far, so good.  But, no - I'm not trusting anything that has been human-handled.  I'm even spraying my mail and letting it sit for days.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)

I spoke to a WalMart grocery rep yesterday by phone about the pick up orders.....we still have to use that electronic signature gadget that they hand you thru the window.....thats way too up-close and personal for me with the virus being so contagious!
My local grocers stopped doing that.....the gal put all my groceries in the trunk without contact, along with the paper receipt....

Btw, I ordered $350.00 online, a week ago, with my local grocers and got only $77.00 worth!.....wasn't ready till yesterday....
Yes they were out of that many products...
I even over ordered the same type of item, i.e., orange juice bottle, frozen concentrate, all with different brands and got not one....
no meats either except for the meatloaf mix.....gonna try Aldi's onliine delivery and WalMart online delivery which I've used many times before but there's so much they don't deliver....ugh....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)

Empty said:


> My neighbor is shopping for me and leaving it on my patio - I then take the WHO recipe disinfectant and spray everything and let it sit for at least 15 minutes.  So far, so good.  But, no - I'm not trusting anything that has been human-handled.  I'm even spraying my mail and letting it sit for days.


I'm doing the same, or you can let the canned and boxed items sit in the bags for 2-3 days in which the virus cant live on past that....
spraying everything give us more peace of mind and safety, but I'm very close to running out of all disinfectants and cant find
anymore, anywhere.....even online with Amazon....any other suggestions for me?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I'm doing the same, or you can let the canned and boxed items sit in the bags for 2-3 days in which the virus cant live on past that....
> spraying everything give us more peace of mind and safety, but I'm very close to running out of all disinfectants and cant find
> anymore, anywhere.....even online with Amazon....any other suggestions for me?


The WHO formula is isopropyl alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, and water...  uh,,,, let me look it up, duh. Okay:

1 cup of 99% isopropyl alcohol (I only found 93% so I used less water.)
1 tablespoon of 3% hydrogen peroxide
¼ cup, 1 tablespoon, and 1 teaspoon of sterile distilled or boiled water

The problem you may have is finding the alcohol  )-;


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)

Empty said:


> The WHO formula is isopropyl alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, and water...  uh,,,, let me look it up, duh. Okay:
> 
> 1 cup of 99% isopropyl alcohol (I only found 93% so I used less water.)
> 1 tablespoon of 3% hydrogen peroxide
> ...


Thanks @Empty....I already have all those ingredients with my two bottles of alcohol at 80%....totally forgot about this go-to mixture as a backup, or should I say last resort


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't spray or disinfect my fresh, frozen or canned foods - or their containers - with toxic chemicals.  Yuk.  Canned and frozen foods get shelved for at least a couple of days between purchase and consumption.    

I wash my hands thoroughly after putting away groceries, rinse produce thoroughly before preparing or eating it, and wash my hands and countertops repeatedly during food prep.


----------

